

This $5 lamp is powered by gravity - jack-r-abbit
http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/26/this-5-lamp-is-powered-by-gravity-and-just-destroyed-its-funding-target-on-indiegogo/

======
lutusp
Oh, yes, absolutely, post this again. It's only been posted to HN about five
times so far.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
I thought it was cool and had not seen it before. Sorry for ruining your day
by forcing you to read and comment on a story you had already seen. I'll fall
on my sword now.

